# On the dole and thinking of moving to a different county. Implications?



## jollysmoker (12 Feb 2010)

Hi i am on the dole recently and want to move up to Galway city from Tipperary to live with my girlfriend and start a course.

My problem is that i will be staying at her place and was wondering how do i change my address to her place if I am not on the lease agreement or have any bills in my name.

Is there any way around it? 

Is there any implications for social welfare?


----------



## Welfarite (13 Feb 2010)

Benefit or Allowance?


----------



## jollysmoker (13 Feb 2010)

jobseekers allowance


----------



## gipimann (14 Feb 2010)

If it's allowance, you'll be means-tested on your girlfriend's income, so your payment may be reduced or stopped depending on what her income is.


----------



## jollysmoker (16 Feb 2010)

thanks for d advise


----------

